# TJ Evans park-Newark, Ohio



## ethanf163 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am going to buy my TJ Evans city fishing permit today, seeing what luck people have there and what to use? Also do you know where exactly I go to get the permit, how much it costs, and what the hours are at the place I go. 

Anyways been fishing Buckeye lake at night and slaying the big catfish. The channels are really hitting the Liver right now fished on the bottom. Biggest was about 10 pounds, also lost one that would have been my PB I'd say around 30 pounds, the person I was with said it was the biggest channel catfish he'd ever seen, I got it to the rocks and it went nuts and got itself off. I was depressed the rest of the night.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

You get the TJ evans pass on Cedar Street at the Cemetary. The building up front has a office you go into and get them.

I think the hours are 9-5 hope that helps.


----------

